# My New York trip!



## editor (Nov 21, 2005)

Grand Central station

It's going to be a while before I get chance to go through all the zillions of shots taken during my recent ultra-fab NYC visit, but you can check out what I got up to here: NYC Blog, Nov 2005


----------



## Mation (Nov 21, 2005)

Good stuff! 

Isn't Grand Central Station gorgeous (flags aside)? 

Wish I'd be in town on a Friday for MoMA... Bloody $12 for a student ticket and $20 for grown-ups!


----------



## D (Nov 21, 2005)

Fucking Williamsburg...man, your blog made me feel just how much of a New Yorker I'm not anymore!

Has the gentrification/transformation of the area spread so far as to push the Chasidim and poor people of color out? I remember that Division Street seemed, appropriately enough, to be the dividing line of sorts.

I'm really looking forward to my visit en route to Berlin next year.

One day we'll be there at the same time again and I'll have to show you two where I grew up - it's such a different universe from your Brooklyn/E Village environs...and it's in Manhattan!


----------



## Wess (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics.   


Did you go to Rupert G's Hello Deli ?   or did you see many gangsters playing dominoes in front of the pork store? (although they do sell pork there they also dispose of other gangtsers bodies inside the sausages! saw it on sapranos)  .... I'd like to see a Mob hit go down! or see some wiseguy's doing there numbers rackets in little Italy! that would be cool!... or have a "sit down" with the other bosses so we can divide the city up. 

Sono indosso Wess....un caffè li ringrazia prego molto.
Taglierò la vostra testa a pezzi fuori e farò le salsicce di maiale da esso


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

What is the gay community like in NY?  Is it fairly open?  Or is it just a network of tearooms?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> What is the gay community like in NY?  Is it fairly open?  Or is it just a network of tearooms?


Didn't sample it first hand, but I imagine it's not much different to London's gay scene.

Why do you think I would know much about it?


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

Only been to Manchester and some of Liverpool and Sheffiled (  ), but there is nothing I have been aware of about NY.  Seen as I have never been there.  Manchester is very seedy when you scratch beneath the surface, but there are a few gems in amongst the fakeness and the filth.  I regualrly go to Moscow and have not really been aware of a "scene" there, and I would imagine the need to keep your sexuality pretty hush hush in Moscow, and be discrete about it. Old Soviet state socialism meant a lot of young men, and older ones, were unessescraily put in prisons and/or hospitals for "treatment".  Attitudes haven't changed that much really.  

Just thought in some areas there might be some honest fun to be had, some info about it, and NY is a big place.  And to avoid the creepy, dirty hypocrtiical stuff like that which goes on in Manchester or Sheffield here in the UK.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Didn't sample it first hand, but I imagine it's not much different to London's gay scene.
> 
> Why do you think I would know much about it?



I am very proably going to NY in feb and thought there might be some info, seen as I play for both teams.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 22, 2005)

That's a good photo  

I also liked the exclamation mark in the thread title. Made me think of all the _My Holidays_ essays we had to do at school on the first day back


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

Kind of like those things at school when the teacher asks-  What does you mother and _father_ do?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> ...seen as I play for both teams.


Yes. You've already told me that. I do hope you don't feel the need to keep on telling me, especially in a completely unrelated thread like this one.

You can find information on Gay NYC here and here

Remember! Google search is your friend.


----------



## D (Nov 22, 2005)

New York has a huge, thriving queer life - everything from totally mainstream to DL to homohop to kinky to radical faerie to youth-centered to...

Ever heard of the Stonewall Riots? Sex Panic? ACT Up? The Harvey Milk School for queer and "allied" youth (so named in memory of Milk, a gay civil rights activist who was assassinated in San Francisco in 1978)? 

All started in New York!


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Editor*

That isn't middle class posturing.....


Common as muck
Bent as fuck

.... as Homocult used to say, and I am not even an anarchist!

Edit: You have a sharp(ish) wit by the way.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> New York has a huge, thriving queer life - everything from totally mainstream to DL to homohop to kinky to radical faerie to youth-centered to...
> 
> Ever heard of the Stonewall Riots? Sex Panic? ACT Up? The Harvey Milk School for queer and "allied" youth (so named in memory of Milk, a gay civil rights activist who was assassinated in San Francisco in 1978)?
> 
> All started in New York!



Afraid not.

What the hell is homohop?


----------



## D (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> That isn't middle class posturing.....
> Common as muck
> Bent as fuck
> .... as Homocult used to say, and I am not even an anarchist!


I haven't the foggiest idea what you're on about, but if you keep disrupting this thread with self-centred witterings about your sexuality, you'll be facing a temp ban.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

Not self-centred at all.  I am finding it quite interesting, hopefully D will be able to write something extra about the things he/she mentioned.  I am not attemting to derail, just interested that is all.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

My apologies.

D, as you were....


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Not self-centred at all.  I am finding it quite interesting, hopefully D will be able to write something extra about the things he/she mentioned.


Why not save her the bother and try using Google for your own research? It's not hard.


----------



## D (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Not self-centred at all.  I am finding it quite interesting, hopefully D will be able to write something extra about the things he/she mentioned.  I am not attemting to derail, just interested that is all.



Dude - look 'em up.  I have to concur with our ed on this one, Google "Stonewall Riots" and prepare for Queer Studies 101.  It happened in NYC in 1969.  It involved police and drag queens.  It was a big deal and marked a big turning points for queer activism/civil rights in America.

There's a big ole LGBTQ rights org in the UK named after it.
Them yoot today.    

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonewall_riots

ACT Up - big activist group focusing on HIV/AIDS, started in the 80s, responsible for much awareness-raising and policy-making shifts around AIDS

Sex Panic - (okay, I just threw that one in - there's no reason why you would have heard of it, especially if you haven't heard of the others!) small group of dedicated activists who worked to counteract the effects of Giuliani's (former NYC mayor) moralizing around sex - had a strong radical queer base


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey editor! You're in London - do you know the Queen?


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Dude - look 'em up.  I have to concur with our ed on this one, Google "Stonewall Riots" and prepare for Queer Studies 101.  It happened in NYC in 1969.  It involved police and drag queens.  It was a big deal and marked a big turning points for queer activism/civil rights in America.
> 
> There's a big ole LGBTQ rights org in the UK named after it.
> Them yoot today.
> ...




Forgive my naivety but ghettoisation-style politics has not really been my scene, or point of interest, and have been more drawn into efforts of making gay-bi-whatever people accepted into other movements, such as for Communism.  And you must know how difficult that has been for women too, despite the apparent views of "Marxists".


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Why not save her the bother and try using Google for your own research? It's not hard.



Sorry.  My comments do have a babit of backfiring.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> ....and have been more drawn into efforts of making gay-bi-whatever people accepted into other movements, such as for Communism.  And you must know how difficult that has been for women too, despite the apparent views of "Marxists".


Right, That's *definitely *not an appropriate topic for this thread.

Proceed at your peril.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, I am sorry.  I will not post any more stuff like that.  I am not causing trouble, merely adding my own point of view about politics in regards to gays and other assorted_ human beings_.  Just I think that it can be a negatve affect that movements can segregate themselves rather than attaining wide acceptance for their efforts.  That is all.  Hence me writing earlier of combating the sexism and hostility that exist within Communist movements for example rather than creating groups from the outside which can be divisive and counterproductive. 

I will leave now.  No more, unless it is on topic.  

Bye.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Okay, I am sorry.  I will not post any more stuff like that.  I am not causing trouble, merely adding my own point of view about politics in regards to gays and other assorted_ human beings_.  Just I think that it can be a negatve affect that movements can segregate themselves rather than attaining wide acceptance for their efforts.  That is all.  Hence me writing earlier of combating the sexism and hostility that exist within Communist movements for example rather than creating groups from the outside which can be divisive and counterproductive.


Fascinating. And the title of this thread is?


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

Fab man, really fab.

Now stop carrying this on.  I have been a good boy.  I will not disrupt your thread.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Fab man, really fab.
> 
> Now stop carrying this on.  I have been a good boy.  I will not disrupt your thread.


Thanks for trashing my thread, btw.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

I haven't.  

Calm down.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 22, 2005)

ryazan, you goon, every time you post on this thread you're making things worse.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 22, 2005)

I am sorry. And I am not a goon.  

*leaves thread*


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> I am sorry. And I am not a goon.
> 
> *leaves thread*


Right, that's it. You were warned repeatedly. 
You've 'contributed' more posts than anyone else to this thread (14 already)  and almost _all of them_ are completely off topic.

24 hr ban.


----------



## Zinedine* (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooh that photo of Grand central Station reminds me of my New York trip back in February. Kind of sad- Grand Central Station was the scene of me and my boyfriends final goodbye


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 24, 2005)

Im struggling to sleep,so lurking around the boards...I checked out the 2004 photos and read your blog...sounds cool...I have never been to New York sounds like there is a lot going on. i liked the photos of the river, helps to imagine the size of the place.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the "bronx express" photo, and the grey Battersy park ones, oh and the one of the nuns, the red hook fire escapes, and the one with the statue of liberty and the sunset is just wow!


----------



## septic tank (Dec 1, 2005)

*Gay NYC*




			
				Ryazan said:
			
		

> What is the gay community like in NY?  Is it fairly open?  Or is it just a network of tearooms?



Ever since Stonewall, it's about the most loud, proud and out in America, short of The Castro, possibly Provincetown and Key West. Centered around Christopher Street in The Village (that's West) and Chelsea, but really pretty much everywhere except Staten Island, Bay Ridge and other bits of the Outer Boroughs (evidently not that out, I guess). Ever hear of the Halloween Parade?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2005)

septic tank said:
			
		

> Ever since Stonewall, it's about the most loud, proud and out in America, short of The Castro, possibly Provincetown and Key West.


Nice to see you back on the boards


----------



## septic tank (Dec 1, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Has the gentrification/transformation of the area spread so far as to push the Chasidim and poor people of color out? I remember that Division Street seemed, appropriately enough, to be the dividing line of sorts.



Oh, Wburg is pretty thoroughly gentrified by now, but the Hasidim are still there south of Broadway (where they own most of the property) and there's still some poor people of color on the South Side, if only because of public housing. East of the BQE, it's still pretty much Dominicans, your genuinely starving white artists and a small but budding Mexican community, but the arriviste artists are all the way out to Bushwick by now.


----------



## septic tank (Dec 1, 2005)

*I promised I'd visit, didn't I?*




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back on the boards


After all, it's local.


----------



## septic tank (Dec 1, 2005)

*There's nothing in the world like the scale of NYC*




			
				moonsi til said:
			
		

> Im struggling to sleep,so lurking around the boards...I checked out the 2004 photos and read your blog...sounds cool...I have never been to New York sounds like there is a lot going on. i liked the photos of the river, helps to imagine the size of the place.



...and the editor has a very good eye for it. The beauty of the city is that there are a million different angles you can view it from, and many are breathtaking. It's a photog's dream, but few seem to capture it, whether amateur or professional. Those really are some of the best pics of the city out there.


----------



## Ryazan (Dec 6, 2005)

septic tank said:
			
		

> Ever since Stonewall, it's about the most loud, proud and out in America, short of The Castro, possibly Provincetown and Key West. Centered around Christopher Street in The Village (that's West) and Chelsea, but really pretty much everywhere except Staten Island, Bay Ridge and other bits of the Outer Boroughs (evidently not that out, I guess). Ever hear of the Halloween Parade?




No,  but I want to see what NY is like for gays, out and about in the evenings.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 6, 2005)

septic tank said:
			
		

> Oh, Wburg is pretty thoroughly gentrified by now, but the Hasidim are still there south of Broadway (where they own most of the property) and there's still some poor people of color on the South Side, if only because of public housing. East of the BQE, it's still pretty much Dominicans, your genuinely starving white artists and a small but budding Mexican community, but the arriviste artists are all the way out to Bushwick by now.



Did you see this in the New York Observer ?


----------



## D (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh my god.

!


----------



## loud 1 (Dec 16, 2005)

great stuff editor!!!!

offline usa!!


ace


----------



## septic tank (Dec 16, 2005)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Did you see this in the New York Observer ?
> 
> Heh. That's pretty good.
> 
> Mrs. Tank and I have been talking with some friends about trying to buy a building somewhere (which seems impossible, given our very tenuous grasp on middle-classdom, but worth a look, I guess). The groundrules we've agreed upon are that we'll only displace poor white people. It's looking a lot like Hell's Kitchen, Greenpoint or Sunnyside, if it's even possible. I don't know how long I can hang on without brie at the local bodega, though.


----------



## D (Dec 16, 2005)

septic tank said:
			
		

> lang rabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boluda (Dec 20, 2005)

Loved the photos. Got my travel juices flowin' 

Heading west myself, reckon I'll load up my camera and take a few pic's as I go.

Cheers


----------



## ronny (Jan 18, 2006)

Fabbo photos. I hit NY around April after China so now can't wait!!


----------

